# Παίζω και μαθαίνω



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2011)

Ή απλώς περνάω την ώρα μου παίζοντας κρεμάλα, κουίζ και λύνοντας σταυρόλεξα, αλλά πάντα με θέματα από τη μουσική. Από τον ωραίο ιστότοπο του Μεγάρου Μουσικής που ονομάζεται Μελοδύσσεια. 
Απόλαυσα την κρεμάλα, που στο τέλος σού λέει "ΜΠΡΑΒΟ" με πολλά θαυμαστικά όταν βρίσκεις την απάντηση ή "Τον ΚΑΨΑΤΕ τον έρημο!", όταν δεν τη βρίσκεις.


----------

